# 2017 Po Boy Archery Schedule



## jt12 (Jan 4, 2017)

Po Boy Archery
Jan 22
Feb 12
Mar 19 Dual ASA Qualifier Ga & S.C.
Apr 2
May 7
Jun 25 Dual ASA Qualifier Ga & S.C.
Jul 30
Aug 13

Classes:
Open Money (Money)– Unknown yardage, 50-yard max, 290 max fps, magnification, any release aid, adjustable 
sight, longer stabilizers, Entry fee is $25
Known (Money)- 50 yards max, 290 max fps, magnification, any release aid, adjustable sight, longer 
stabilizers, Entry fee is $25
Senior Known (Money) - 40 yards max with a 3% buffer, 290 max fps, magnification, any release aid, adjustable sight, 
longer stabilizers, Entry fee is $25
Women’s Open Known (Money) - 40 yards max, 290 max fps, magnification, any release aid, adjustable 
   sight, longer stabilizers, Entry fee is $20
Women’s Open (Money) – Unknown yardage,  290 max fps, magnification, any release aid, adjustable 
     sight, longer stabilizers, Entry fee is $20
Women's Bowhunter (Money)- 35 yards max, no magnification, 12 inch max front stabilizer and 6 inch rear, any release, sight fixed pins or slider, no restrictions on speed, entry fee $20
Bowhunter  (Money)– Known 40 yards max, no magnification, 12 inch max front stabilizer and max 6 inch rear, 
            any release, sight fixed pins or slider, no restriction on speed, Entry fee is $20
Bow Novice (Trophy) – Known 35 max yards, no magnification, 12 inch max front stabilizer and max 6 
inch rear, any release, sight fixed pins or slider, no restriction on speed, Entry fee is $20
Crossbow (money)- 40 yard max, known distance, scopes allowed.
Traditional (Trophy) – 25-yard max, Entry fee is $20
Young Adult (Trophy) – Known, Ages 15-17, 40-yard max, Entry fee is $15
Youth (Trophy) – Ages 12-14, 25-yard max, Entry fee is $15
Cubs (Medal) – Ages 9-11, 25-yard max, Entry fee is $10
PeeWee (Medal) – Ages 8 and under, shoot from wherever, Entry fee is free

Directions:  1636 Price Rd, Wrightsville, GA

Contact:  Troy @ (478) 232-9889 for more information

Look forward to seeing everyone this year!


----------



## jt12 (Jan 16, 2017)

Bump


----------

